# Feeding Anaplaz Supplements



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Ragland is the supplier of choice for dealers in my neck of the woods; primarily the NE Texas Farmer's Coop in Sulphur Springs and Greenville. I use their fly block for horn flies and in reading the news here it seems that Anaplaz is making a come back this year in TX.

I noticed that they have a meal which I never fed. Also noticed a 33# block that I will look for also.....see what they stock. I have a protected area where I feed the fly block. I have the rubber tub out of a salt feeder (that long ago rusted away) that I put it in. Do you take the meal and just dump it in there or what?

I have a small operation so one "feeder" is all I need.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Update. Local coop has 33# Az blocks. Problem solved.

Mark


----------



## metzen (Jun 28, 2013)

You could purchase fly control and anaplaz control by purchasing a loose mineral containing CHLORTETRACYCLINE. Loose mineral containing 5600 grams per ton of CTC (short for CHLORTETRACYCLINE) will provide control for animals weighing up to 1400lbs.

If you choose to feed blocks, be sure to monitor consumption.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I never fed loose minerals. I fertilize with supplemental minerals (besides the required 3 ingredients) and sulphur plus salt blocks are always trace mineral (brown). The salt controls the uptake.

Don't know if the Anaplaz. blocks are salt heavy or not. Would figure they will be. Will find out when I get to town. I'd think that you put it out and remove your salt blocks. Otherwise they may pass over it for the salt. Will find out.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Well an update on this. I think the brand is Ragland like fly blocks they make. The local coop had the Antiplaz. blocks. I put them out in with the salt and they went to town on them. So much for how to do that.

Mark


----------

